# Sailor plastics



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I have ordered the classic bottles several times. There seems to always be a few bottles that are damaged. May be because the bottles are soft, or they are packed so tightly. Last case of 16oz had over 20 bottles with large dents. Has anyone else had trouble with this? I wonder if there is anyway to take those dents out? Hate to throw them away but they cannot be used as they are.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I buy sailors 12oz bears and have not had these problems. Maybe you could try filling the bottle 1/2 full of water, heat it for a minute in the microwave then put the top on and shake. The hot water should soften the plastic and shaking should heat the air space to create some pressure


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Contact them, I order caps along with a order of bottles, and found them short 500 caps. I called and they shipped them to me no questions asked.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Are the bottles leaking? If not, they should be okay to use. I have had a few bottles with dents in them but they work just fine. 

If you do decide you cannot use them, I wouldn't hesitate to call Sailors. I have bought thousands of bottles from them in the past few years and they are very easy to work with. If you are having a problem with any of their products, they will make it right for you.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

FYI

If you're buying 12 oz bears with flip tops, you may be able to get a better deal at BetterBee.

From what I see:

Sailor: 12 oz 250 count: 63.11+25+shipping = $0.352 + shipping per bear

BetterBee: 12 oz 285 count: 99.75 +1.5 handling (free shipping) = $0.355 per bear delivered.

Other size bears Sailor may be cheaper, but shipping is still a factor.


----------

